# Please help me identify the dishes in these recipes



## crispylip (May 15, 2017)

Hello,

I have some recipes (or in some cases just list of ingredients) that a relative wrote, but they forgot to write what the dishes were! Can someone take a look and try to help me figure out what they are? Here are links to the recipes that I scanned and uploaded:

Recipe #1 (I don't know if they are three different recipes or all belongs to the same?): https://ibb.co/fCUeGQ

Recipe #2: https://ibb.co/hEKqO5

Recipe #3: https://ibb.co/gTL3bQ

Recipe #4 (two scans): https://ibb.co/hhOdAk https://ibb.co/mgtpGQ

Recipe #5: https://ibb.co/fG7ibQ

Recipe #6: https://ibb.co/kXYpGQ

Recipe #7: https://ibb.co/ih6yAk

Recipe #8 (I don't know if everything on the page belongs to the same dish or if there are several dishes): https://ibb.co/dHRLO5

Recept #9: https://ibb.co/hVvx35

Any help appreciated. Thank you so much for reading.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

#1 is a set of drink concoctions made in the blender

#2 are called "Quenelles" and are sauteed in butter or olive oil

#3 sounds like "Creme Anglaise" or some other kind of pastry cream

#4 and #5 are variations on ham and bean soup.

#6 is an apple crisp

#7and #8 are both cookie recipes

and #9 is a bread recipe


----------



## crispylip (May 15, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Number # 3 is eggnog?

What tipped me is the almost illegible addition of nutmeg (last ingredient).

mimi


----------



## misschief (Dec 9, 2016)

flipflopgirl said:


> Number # 3 is eggnog?
> 
> What tipped me is the almost illegible addition of nutmeg (last ingredient).
> 
> mimi


I agree... it's close to my former mother in law's recipe for Advocaat but it uses young gin (jonge jenever) instead of rum.


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

# 2 may be a Quenelle, as noted by others; or it may be a meatball.


----------



## crispylip (May 15, 2017)

Thanks for all replies!


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can you tell me what PB means in number 7?





  








OAT MEAL COOKIES img638.jpg




__
azfireball56


__
May 21, 2017








Thanks!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

peanut butter (oatmeal peanut butter squares)

melt butter, add the sugar, milk, cocoa, peanut butter, and vanilla, whisk until combined, bring to a boil, cook for 4 minutes, while continuing to whisk, pull off heat and stir in oats, spread into 9"x9" pan, let cool, cut into squares


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the fast reply.

I thought it must be some type of flour.

Will this recipe work without any flour?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

AZFIREBALL56 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply.
> 
> I thought it must be some type of flour.
> 
> Will this recipe work without any flour?


No bake cookies.!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

More of a candy and very popular at my house.

The fisherman gets ohso offended if someone uses "his" recipe lol.

I sometimes add in a handful or two of toasted nuts or coconut for interest.

mimi


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

Adding nuts/coconut is a great idea!

Thanks.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Another idea is after pouring the mix into the pan and while still hot sprinkle with about 1 - 1 1/2 cups of semi sweet chocolate chips. The heat will melt the chips and you can then spread it across the top of the mix to set up.


----------



## azfireball56 (Jan 15, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> Another idea is after pouring the mix into the pan and while still hot sprinkle with about 1 - 1 1/2 cups of semi sweet chocolate chips. The heat will melt the chips and you can then spread it across the top of the mix to set up.


Wow! Chocolate on chocolate !

That sounds good!


----------

